# Abby, her heart and my heart



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Positive thoughts for you in this tough time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this.
My only advice is to try to make these decisions ahead of time while you are somewhat rational. Having to make a decision like these in the middle of an emergency is so hard and you may find yourself doing things out of guilt/panic that you wouldn't have done with a clear head.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoping for the best for your beautiful golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thinking about you and sending warm wishes into the universe. Please keep us updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My first golden was named Abby and I went through the same thing with her. In the end, I didn't want her to suffer any longer then she had to, although it was such a hard decision. Very thankful for a kind and compassionate vet, loving family that cried with me, and my dad and uncle that were there to help me lay her to rest.


----------



## JOYh (Oct 8, 2013)

Prayers being said for you and Abby. It is so hard when they are suffering. I am sure Abby is appreciating everything you do and you will know when it is time.


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

My beautiful Abby girl is gone. The cardiologist said we could tap her heart again, but he could not guarantee if it would last a day, a week, or however long. He said since there is a tumor on the heart, several lesions on the lining and the presence of lung cancer nodules, he left it up to me. We opted to go back to our regular vet and have him examine her. He said her heart sounds were muffled again and couple that with the lung cancer he felt we would not be making a wrong decision to have her put down. After being awake most of the night listening to her breathing and sitting by her all day watching her breath, I know we made the right decision. But my heart is broken. I will love that dog until the day I die.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Abby was a beautiful girl. She will have lots of wonderful friends in her new life..while she waits for you. XXXXXXX


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DiamondGal*



DiamondGal said:


> My beautiful Abby girl is gone. The cardiologist said we could tap her heart again, but he could not guarantee if it would last a day, a week, or however long. He said since there is a tumor on the heart, several lesions on the lining and the presence of lung cancer nodules, he left it up to me. We opted to go back to our regular vet and have him examine her. He said her heart sounds were muffled again and couple that with the lung cancer he felt we would not be making a wrong decision to have her put down. After being awake most of the night listening to her breathing and sitting by her all day watching her breath, I know we made the right decision. But my heart is broken. I will love that dog until the day I die.


What a beautiful girl your Abby is. You did the right thing. You let her go because you loved her and didn't want her to suffer. Lean on us. I will add her name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-2.html#post3991753


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry, many thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry, I believe you made the right decision.. So,hard.....


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet and beautiful Abby.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no words for you. But I'll say I'm so very sorry


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

There has been too many deaths to cancer lately, and each death has brought too many tears and too much sorrow.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

My Prayers go out to you & yours. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Abby your pain is no more.


----------

